# Can 12V car windshield wiper motor be powered using PC power supply?



## kingblert (Nov 20, 2017)

As title says, can 12V car wiper motor be powered using PC power supply? According to amperage of typical car wiper motor I would say yes, but I want to check  Thanks in advance


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Curious why you would want to power your wiper motor with a PC power supply, what is the purpose behind it? If the motor is not working off the normal 12V supplied by the car, then it suggests a problem elsewhere. 

Unless you are just trying to test that the motor has failed, and want to hook it up direct to a 12V power supply to eliminate the motor being the problem.


----------

